
Breakthrough Study Just Linked Gut Bacteria to Neurovascular Disease - pseudolus
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-made-a-significant-discovery-linking-gut-bacteria-with-neurovascular-disease
======
seesawtron
Microbial cause of psychiatric and neurovascular diseases is become more and
more studied now (casually). However, this study only finds a correlation
between the some some bacteria species and CA disease, no casual relationship
shown.

